# Traynor YCV40 Wine Red $300.00



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Traynor YCV40 Wine Red. 40 watt tube amp. Everything is working. Has an Eminence Legend speaker. Reverb. Comes with extra 6L6 tubes. Great price for this. Pretty good condition.

Traynor YCV40WR | Amps & Pedals | Markham / York Region | Kijiji


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

What a good deal


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Still there!


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

priced to sell.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Traynor amp is really hard to move, not sure why


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Ontario man.

All the good deals.

If that ad was in Alberta, I'd have bought it asap.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

metallica86 said:


> Traynor amp is really hard to move, not sure why


Canadians would rather buy foreign stuff.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

metallica86 said:


> Traynor amp is really hard to move, not sure why



Because no matter how good they are, they are generally seen as 'lesser than' other brands.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

It is no longer available so it must have sold


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Someone got a good deal on a great amp.


----------

